# Glasshaugh House, Aberdeenshire, March 2012



## Stussy (Apr 7, 2012)

My visit to Glasshaugh House, Aberdeenshire. It has been posted here before, but here is my attempt.

Glasshaugh House was probably built by General James Abercrombie between 1759 (when he retired from the army) and his death in 1781 and extended and re-cast for Arthur Abercrombie in 1840 by the famous Scottish Architect Archibald Simpson.

Once used to house livestock: chickens on the second floor, pigs on the first - who reached their pens via the principal staircase- and cows on the ground.

It has lay empty for around 60 years, the owner lives next door to the property but it appears it will be left to decline further. The roof is very poor condition and there is quite a bit of wet rot amongst the floor joists, I didn't venture very far from solid ground 

External facades




IMG_7132 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7064 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7068 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

Ground floor kitchen I think




IMG_7077 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

Main Corridor




IMG_7107 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




Main Corridor by StussyBMX, on Flickr

Always good to keep your Xmas tree for that unlikely occasion..




IMG_7135 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

First Floor Room, rotten joists, defo a no go




IMG_7082 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7085 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

Stairs to other side of the house




IMG_7087 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7100 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

Little bit of stair porn 




IMG_7090 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7091 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_7097 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

Umm I read the sign after I had been inside 




IMG_7138 by StussyBMX, on Flickr

2nd report for me, a few smaller explores on my flickr but also got a few other good ones to get up here!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 8, 2012)

One day that floor is going to fall on somebody's head.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Once used to house livestock: chickens on the second floor, pigs on the first - who reached their pens via the principal staircase- and cows on the ground.



Ha, thats crazy  But why not I guess? I've just never heard of something like that done before.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 8, 2012)

what a shame a lovely building is left to rot... i should be up this neck of the woods in the summer well peterhead seeing family and doing a bit of photography while im there which very much looking forward to it but knowing my family be more getting drunk than taking photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 8, 2012)

What a cracking house that must have been?great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 8, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Ha, thats crazy  But why not I guess? I've just never heard of something like that done before.


Yeah defo a weird one, the owner must of really likes his animals to put them in here!



alex76 said:


> what a shame a lovely building is left to rot... i should be up this neck of the woods in the summer well peterhead seeing family and doing a bit of photography while im there which very much looking forward to it but knowing my family be more getting drunk than taking photos


There is lots of nices places not far from Peterhead to explore, some pretty decent sized houses!



flyboys90 said:


> What a cracking house that must have been?great report thanks for sharing.


Its been on my list for a few mobths, will defo have to back sometime in the summer.



Seahorse said:


> One day that floor is going to fall on somebody's head.


Definately, you can see there is so much rot in the joists from underneath, the owner should have done something long ago about it.


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice,I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work, there's a lot more left than I thought… and "pigs on the first floor" sounds like a wise policy.


----------

